# Dennerle Scapers aquarium Plus Orr???....



## nayr88 (12 Jan 2015)

Hello everyone,

Looking to get a tank up and running again..been way to long.
I've always been a fan of Dennerle, the lights and filters I've used in there smaller tanks have been brilliant. I still have the small small nano they did. Believe it's 10l(tucked in the garage)

Looking for something around the 40-60l mark and this fits the bill, just wanted to know from anyone with previous experience with the tank how it performs in the field... The lighting I'm sure is great and the filter looks decent but how is the build quality? Would you drop the filter and possibly go for a 'proper external' filter? At around £220 it's looks like a decent deal too....has anyone used the plant substrate that comes with tank?

It's either this tank of go for a 40-60l hooded tank if someone can recommend something this kid of size. Tbh I'm still very very tempted to go mini m with solar m too!!
Thanks guys.


**EDIT**
Just checked the details on the filter and only kicking out 360lph... Im a bit of a flow geek so would be something I could stick on the for sale section to go towards a different external


----------



## Pops (13 Jan 2015)

I've gone with the Scapers tank only and used ADA Amazonia soil. I've recently bought the Scapers filter and I'm disappointed with the build. Think I'll be digging out the old External Eheim. Flow in the Scapers filter is ok but needs help to avoid dead spots. I've not bought the Scapers light as the replacement bulbs are too expensive. I've had great success with Beamswork LED's so that'll do me. Hope this helps a bit. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## littlebougui (13 Jan 2015)

Hello, 

I've got a scaper tank since 4 months and it's great but I took it empty. 
I add an Eheim Ecco Pro 130 (10 x rules) and Aqualighter led. Dennerle filter is expensive.

I don't use plant substrate, The tank will be for Dennerli Shrimp.


----------



## nayr88 (13 Jan 2015)

Thanks for the input guys, possibly a better idea to buy the tank on its own and build the kit up then.  
I do like the light that comes with it, I'll see how much replacements are but it's either that orrrr?? There seems to be so much choice with LED's now haha. I'll have to do some research on them.


----------



## Mark Livermore (13 Jan 2015)

+1 for having the tank on its own.

I bought the filter separately but don't think it is that great to be honest, just about does the job and to be honest you could get a second hand Eheim or similar for cheaper/same price which would do a much better job.

In terms of lights i use the arcadia stretch lights and they do a decent job for not too much money.


----------



## ian_m (13 Jan 2015)

What about the AquaOne AquaNano 40 ?
http://www.aquaone.co.uk/aquanano.php
This is going to be my next tank... Has a decent filter built into the back of the tank and spacious stand for all those other "bits"....

This is what inspired me and I will/want achieve one day....
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/aquanano40-crshrimp-tank-journal-closed.21455/


----------



## sanj (13 Jan 2015)

I am using a Scapers tank to raise some M.sp "wapoga" (looks like red striped praecox). I did not get the whole package simply because it would not quite fit in the space I had for it. I have the 50l, but there is also a 70l version, but I have not seen it in this country.


----------



## mungo (13 Jan 2015)

I haven't got a Scapers, but it is high on my shortlist for first proper tank.

I've done a fair bit of research on the range. Dennerle have recently released a 35l version, but the 70 does not seem to be available anywhere yet (although it was first previewed in Germany in early 2013). It is now featured in the instruction booklet which comes with the other tanks, so I hope it will be available soon. If it keep the same proportions, it should be around 50x40x36 by my calculations (the 50l is 45x36x31).

I emailed Dennerle yesterday for any info on a release date, and I'll get back if they reply. I suspect it might be released at the Hannover 'Art of the Planted Tank' show in February, as Dennerle are a big sponsor.


----------



## mungo (13 Jan 2015)

Just got an email from Dennerle. They don't have a release date for the 70l Scapers Tank, they aren't sure about a release, and it's not on the release agenda for 2015


----------



## TallDragon (14 Jan 2015)

Nayr88, 
Hi, I also considered this complete set, but experienced friend also criticized the lights for short life and being expensive. He proposed  2 of the 5W dennere LEDs instead for my 35x35x40 cube - 50l. I personally plan to go low tech, so the very efficient corner dennerle filter is what I will get with the Dennerle Thermotronic substrate heating cables, to turn whole substrate into a big bio filter.
Will you go high tech? Why do you need the massive flow?


----------



## pepedopolous (14 Jan 2015)

I think the Dennerle corner filters work OK for an internal. I've never seen such an engineered spraybar! However, heater cables... do not bother. I dare you to find more than a couple of people using them these days. No one seems to suffer from not using them...

P


----------



## nayr88 (14 Jan 2015)

Hi every one thanks for the replays 

Ian M - What a great journal that one was!! Really good read if you want to learn up a bit of shrimps and water readings. Aside from the fact of how well he did scape wise, the tank it self is quite good, I. Sure the filter is up the scratch as well (lph wise)  I doubt I'll settle for the light tbh because I did have one previously for a 30l and wasn't happy so used 2 11w fluval clip on. Very very good point with the tank though and will be a tight contender.

Mungo - cheers for that bit of info, shame no 70l I think anything over 50 I would want a lid for.....saying that haha bet after it's planted up I'll try and remove the lip and make it rimless haha! 

TallDragon - i have had Dennerle lights and they've lasted for ever! They are quite pricey but very good quality. Drop the heated substrate idea mate proper waste of time, also low tech or high or even unplanted I ain't for huge turn over, why not.... Tell me one bad thing about high flow ***defined as as high as possible within reason of not blowing substrate and fish around tank*** also mate tbh I don't think the 150lph internal they do is going to be good enough for a 50l 


Pepedopolous - really rate there internal filter, not for big tanks, 10-20 tbh, or to supplement other filters in something bigger.


----------



## TallDragon (15 Jan 2015)

Nayr88,
Thanks for thoughts. Higher flow means more electricity, often. By the way, JBL Cristalprofi i200 corner goes as high as 720lph 'on paper'. Another light I came across is the Daytime eco 30.2 or 30.3 LED which you may find interesting.
http://www.biconeo-aquascaping.de/daytime-eco/produkt:led-aquarium-beleuchtung-daytime-eco-30-2/
I am a newbie, and I need to find a tabletop solution with low wattage and low maintenance needs, that is why I looked into the Scaper's tank, like you. Very curious as to what sort of kit you get for your 40-60l plans.

I cannot really find BAD things about having a heated substrate with dennerle thermotronic bodenfluter. 
http://dennerle.com/en/products/aquaristic/heating/bodenfluter-eco-line

 Can you point me to objective criticism about the concept? The concept of not needing a massive external filter in a cabinet, but still having a big volume of biofiltration appeals to me.


----------



## ian_m (15 Jan 2015)

TallDragon said:


> I cannot really find BAD things about having a heated substrate with dennerle thermotronic bodenfluter.
> http://dennerle.com/en/products/aquaristic/heating/bodenfluter-eco-line


These are meant to be used in conjunction with a conventional in water tank heater, as stated in the instructions. The giveaway clue is that the biggest is 41W which certainly won't be powerful enough to heat anything but the smallest nano tank.


----------



## TallDragon (15 Jan 2015)

ian_m said:


> These are meant to be used in conjunction with a conventional in water tank heater, as stated in the instructions. The giveaway clue is that the biggest is 41W which certainly won't be powerful enough to heat anything but the smallest nano tank.


Yep, these are not meant to heat tank, but to contribute to a clean tank with healthy substrate bio filtering.


----------



## nayr88 (15 Jan 2015)

Thanks for your input guys.

All I'll say for the heating cable argument is I'll have a look for some evidence to back up the idea that there seen as pretty useless and why...I'll post back with a link.

However!! It may be better simply searching the forum for the info or starting another thread as it's a whole separate subject that could battle on for a few good pages haha.


----------



## pepedopolous (15 Jan 2015)

I think heating cables were debunked during the infancy of the internet! To find discussions about it you'd have to search on some really old website like thekrib.

P


----------



## TallDragon (18 Jan 2015)

Dear nayr88, I have taken your recommendation, and opened a thread on the heated cable topic. If you find the evidence you mentioned 3days ago, please post it in that thread. Cheers
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/index.php?threads/35793/


----------

